# So close.



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I moved my black lace male to a spawning setup to continue his treatement. I wanted to check on his fins so I placed the female I want to spawn him with in a cup in the tank. Well I forgot to turn of the lgiht to the tank and to remove her from the cup. Soa few hours ago he had a real good bubblenest so my urge to spawn got the best of me and I released her. And just a few minuets ago he was embracing with her. She wasn't to into it and she wouldn't embrace properly. 

Here's an example of what they were doing:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe you'll have eggs!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

I hope it works out for you and your female is stunning I love her coloring ;]!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

ScentedLove said:


> I hope it works out for you and your female is stunning I love her coloring ;]!!


Oh those aren't my fish. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh lol my bad but either way good luck xD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya I'll get pics up. I'll put it in an album and then you can see them.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

MMkay lol im sure there beautiful also


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok. It's in the Album Black Lace HM X Armadillo Dragon


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Mr. Vamp, when did you get more pics up??


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Mr. Vamp, when did you get more pics up??


Early today. I was uploading to my facebook and then I was like "Duh!!! Now I get it!!" The only thing is I can't figure out how to post them to a thread.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol yay. More pics from you!!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

THere beautiful they would make awesome fry!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well he got a little to aggresive so I removed her. I'll try again later.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Aww..well I hope it works out next time!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hehe, funny picture, and good luck!


----------

